# Any MAC (or non-MAC) dupes for this Guerlain Gwen?



## freshfaced (Dec 17, 2010)

I love this shade! It's Guerlain Gwen Rouge G and it's an entire $46! lol I can't see myself paying that much for lipstick yet--I'm still a MAC newbie....so does anyone know of any shades that are pretty close to it?

  	I saw it reviewed here on Temptalia, and she recommended New York Apple, but it's not quite a match (and a bit too frosty for me).

  	Thanks =)


----------

